# Infinite City (slipstream flashfic)



## Heck Tate (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, I don't know if this is too irrelevant to warrant one of these, but today marks the first day of availability for the very first story I've ever published.  It was an experimental piece that's really far away from the kinds of things I normally write, and it's actually the story from which I consistently get the worst feedback.  Anyway, if that hasn't scared you off check it out at http://www.yesteryearfiction.com/2011/12/122111.html I would love to get some more feedback to make it better, and I would also love to hear what people think happened.


----------

